# Cyclone Yasi



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, those who have seen my layout photos will know that i have a fairly detailed layout about the railroad operating battalions in france during ww2. well i am sad to say that cyclone yasi struck in our region of north queensland last wednesday night and my layout has been severely damaged as well as my house. the family is all well and my locos, rollingstock, dcc system were well packed away and live to ride the rails another day. A new layout is already being thought out, with my wife already telling me that i cant use more area than i had before, we'll see. Anyhow i will keep you all up to date with the new layout plans and its construction. All with lots of photos. regards bob


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry to hear you were in the path of all that destruction and glad everyone's safe. good luck aquiring extra room for the new layout :thumbsup:


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to hear the families safe
Sorry to hear of loss of your hard work
but i'm sure you can rebuild:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a real bummer, but glad to see all of you are safe.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just glad to hear you and yours are safe...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

I am so very sorry ... for you, and for all of the Queenstown Aussies who've been frazzled by the recent crazy weather ... floods, cyclones, etc.

I watched on the 'net in fear for everyone as the satellite images showed Yasi approaching the coast. That storm was massive. Thank goodness that you and yours are OK, though my heart goes out to you for the damage and loss of your personal items.

Fortunately, the storm could not possibly damage two of your treasures: inspiration and talent. I do trust that you'll put 'em both back to good use, and get the layout back up and running ... as a beautiful and noteworthy fitting tribute to our WWII brave souls.

Very best wishes to you and yours. Do, please, keep us posted with updates.

Also, as you begin to rebuild the layout, if there's anything we Forum members can do to help you track down missing parts, research lost details, etc., please do not hesitate to ask.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
I've watched all the flooding and upheaval for you all down there and you have been put to the test recently.
Glad to here you and your family personally made it threw it unharmed.
Having one's house up turned and tossed about is very traumatic, But it's repairable.
It's also rough having something you worked on so hard on damaged or lost too, But then again you can rebuild it!
Do keep us in mind if you need to find something. I personally would love to help if possible.:thumbsup:
Best wishes


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of your kind words of support. We dont have much we can do at the moment until the insurance assessors arrive to sort out the house repairs. So, much to the annoyance of my wife I have been tossing around a few ideas for rebuilding the lay out. I did before the cyclone hit, pack all lococs, rolling stock, buildings and my dcc system, safely away, and all remained untouched thank god. Anyhow I must go as our local council has just text that our power and water is about to go of again. I will keep reading your replies when I can. And when all of this is over I will enjoy all of your imput and help into the rebuild of the layout. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm truly sorry to hear about your misfortune, Bob. You had one of the most accurate and detailed historic layouts I've ever seen. Please don't get discouraged---take a deep breath, get the water out of the place and fight the good fight again. It's sadly ironic that the conditions you're dealing with aren't far different from the Channel weather shortly after D-Day. Best wishes and all our support.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.
Good to hear that all of the family are all right.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

hey bakers if you dont like that there cyclones you should come to the festival state 
the state of three peninsulas the state of south Australia!!!!!
oh did i mention sa doesnt have cyclones!
mind you we dont have the tropical beaches and beutiful reefs
ah gotta love Australia!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about the socking results of a cyclone.......take care.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Haven't heard from Bakkers in a while. If you're out there, mate, we all hope you and yours are OK, and have recovered from the storm damage.

For those who don't know Bakkers, his WWII layout modeling work was first-class ... incredible detailing ... an impressive recreation of history.

TJ


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

we had over 90 tornados last night here in kansas! It was insane! As far as I know there were no causalities, and i believe very little damage.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Heard about that on the news. Scary stuff ... carnage in Dallas / Ft. Worth a couple of weeks ago, and the whopper of an eary twister season in the mid-states. Hope the damage / casualty list is as minimal as possible.

TJ


----------

